# Oh yucko, wouldnt want this in my breakfast



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

British boy finds snake in cereal box 
How non-poisonous serpent got there being probed

Reuters
Updated: 11:04 a.m. ET May 4, 2005


LONDON - A British boy tucking into his breakfast had a nasty surprise when he discovered a two-foot long snake inside his box of cereal.

Jordan Willett, 5, thought he had found a toy when the serpent -- a harmless corn snake -- slithered out of the packet of "Golden Puffs" his parents had bought from discount store Netto in Telford, central England.

"It was quite long and popped its head up. I've seen snakes on TV before but never in a box of cereal," he told the Daily Mail newspaper.

Netto said on Wednesday it was talking to its suppliers to review procedures and check on its stock.

"This does seem to be a bizarre incident but we are treating it seriously," said Netto trading director Clive Cooper.

Corn snakes, which feed on mice and birds, are commonly kept as pets around the world. 

© Reuters 2005. All rights reserved. Republication or redistribution of Reuters content, including by caching, framing or similar means, is expressly prohibited without the prior written consent of Reuters. Reuters and the Reuters sphere logo are registered trademarks and trademarks of the Reuters group of companies around the world.
© 2005 MSNBC.com

URL: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/7734025/


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I guess they grabbed the box of corn snakes not corn flakes. LOL


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I'd take a cornsnake over those other prizes like crappy plastic rings.


----------



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

Crazy! I don't mind snakes, but that would really freak me out.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Great avatar, Atltk!!!

I want more cowbell!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

what!?! ewwww


----------



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks! Whenever I'm pissed off or sad or anything but happy, I just think "More Cowbell!"


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Guitar, Bass, Drums, Keys. The foundation of rock music. Occasionally strings are used to give a lush, orchestral feel. But we all know when a song needs that extra oomph, that extra push over the top, there's only one thing that will satisfy: The Cowbell.
It's the cymbal's evil third cousin. It's the dark ring that pounds in the back of your brain and lets you know, it's time to rock. The cowbell is an instrument that can't be overused. It should never be underused. Many great rock and roll songs are perfect because the cowbell is used just right.
taken from http://www.geekspeakweekly.com/cowbell/

LOL


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is your snl link to the more cowbell skit. 
http://www.gotthegeek.com/content.php?article=flash-13


----------



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for adding the link...seen it a hundred times and still makes me crack up (probably because, if I were ever in a band, it would be doing exactly the same thing, dance and all)


----------

